# Regarding dependent visa for wife



## balaji6583 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello All,

Greetings !!!!


I am moving to Malaysia next month and getting married in February.

I need to take my wife to Malaysia and she intends to work there.

Can someone tell me the procedure for the same.

Would appreciate any help or infomation .

Thanks
Balaji


----------

